
Coding without a keystroke: The hands-free creation of a full video game - dhotson
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/02/coding-without-a-keystroke-the-hands-free-creation-of-a-full-video-game/
======
dhotson
Demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGPNs5C1Lp0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hGPNs5C1Lp0)

